# Annual Deere Dealer Consignment Auction April 2, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pennsylvania Annual Deere Dealer Consignment Auction April 2, 2005*

This is a great auction to go to!!!!!!! The Deere dealer in Bangor, PA has this auction every spring to clear out his excess inventory, and also sells consignments from outside. Last year's auction had well over 1000 lots sold off, at prices from under a dollar to over $10,000. Because he is a Deere Lawn & Garden tractor dealer, you will see a fair amount of green machines there, but there will also be a lot of other lawn and garden tractors to bid on. The food last year was very good and reasonably priced. I'll definitely be there with whatever pocket change I can scrape together. I hope to see some other TF members. Hilltopp's website does include a map on how to get there, so check out their web page. Here is a Link:

http://www.hilltopsales.com/cgi-bin...up&search_and_display_db_button=View Database


----------

